
Engadget Retina Macbook Pro Review - Nick5a1
http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/13/apple-macbook-pro-with-retina-display-review/
======
ntkachov
The one thing that would make me buy this machine is the screen. But in apples
usual "we know better than you" attitude they don't allow you to run the os at
native resolution without scaleing. This is a huge deal breaker for me and is
the one thing that is turning me off this machine.

~~~
aristidb
Are you _really_ sure you'd want that (I think my eyes wouldn't like it)? You
can run it at 1920x1200 though.

~~~
ntkachov
I might not. But at least give me the option to.

~~~
cma
why clutter the UI with completely useless options? If someone accidentally
set it, they might not even be able to see to undo it.

~~~
masklinn
> why clutter the UI with completely useless options?

A dropdown box does not clutter things. Seriously. It would take 10% of the
space of the current weird graphics, and the new one actually frightens me:
how is it going to handle setting the resolution of external displays or
overhead projectors?

~~~
glhaynes
"A dropdown box does not clutter things. Seriously." — things an Apple
engineer would never say

~~~
masklinn
There are other reasons to dislike or otherwise not use dropboxes: they're
technical, they're textual, they're not really intuitive and when there is a
high amount of data they're unusable.

But clutter is not one of them when you replace it with a combination of two
radio buttons and 5 fucking huge buttons, which altogether take about 4 times
the surface of the corresponding _open_ dropdown.

------
dlytle
What I'm wondering about is how that Retina screen handles in Boot Camp
Windows. I haven't seen any reviews that discuss that, and that's going to
make or break things for me.

~~~
Scene_Cast2
As for me - I'm waiting for a non-Apple laptop that can fit this screen, it's
1.6:1. (I'm writing this on a 1080p 15" thinkpad with a swapped screen)

------
patman81
Wow, that was fast! Great review (considering the short timespan). Seems like
a great machine. But, beeing used to a Macbook Air, I don't want anything more
heavy. I better avoid seeing that screen...

~~~
aditya
The screen's OK, once you get used to it, it'll stop feeling like a big deal,
the extra pound and a half is something you'll feel every day.

~~~
Tyrant505
I don't understand the WHOLE 1.5lb complaining.. Since when are men(and
ladies) such wimps. If you want a strong machine, be a bit stronger yourself.

~~~
gks
To be honest here. I carried a 5.5lbs PowerBook G4 around to college for a
couple years. I hated it. I'm not a big guy by any stretch of the imagination
(5'7", 120lbs) but as soon as I added books, paper, folders of hand outs and
homework to the list of things I was carrying.. I really wanted the laptop to
be lighter.

My last year of college was spent carrying a 2010 Air around with me instead
of the PowerBook and it was a signficiant difference in weight.

You just have to realize that a laptop isn't the only thing people carry
around. So 4.6lbs isn't a big deal, but when you add it all up then the number
starts to increase. Extra savings is beneficial.

------
BryanB55
I bought one the day they came out, I really just needed a faster machine with
more hard drive space. I currently use an AIR with 120gb SSD and I have to
constantly keep deleting files to free HD space. The 4GB of ram I have also
wasn't cutting it. So I went with the 500gb SSD and 16GB of ram in the Retina
MBP. Expensive, yes, but I think it is a great machine and I spend 40+ hours a
week on the thing and run my businesses through it so it's an expensive I'm
willing to make.

I also do a lot of design work so the Retina display seems like it will be
worth it.

The only thing I wasnt sure about was that it will be heavier and seem larger
than my air, but 80% of the time it sits on my desk anyway... We'll see what
happens when it gets here next week!

------
ewanmcteagle
Seems the anti-glare/glare issue has been turned into some kind of compromise.
I don't think I'll be able to get this.

~~~
bitwize
Not really a compromise. Glossy vs. matte is a function of whether the front
glass of the LCD has an anti-glare coating on it.

There is no front glass on the Retina MBP LCD. Apple removed it to save
weight.

Apple: So innovative, they solve problems they weren't even trying to solve.

------
forgetcolor
the review says almost nothing about apple's claim that they've reduced glare
by 75%. considering there's no matte option, this is a crucial point i need
answered before considering one. otherwise i may need to go with the old
heavier model (w/ matte screen of course).

